# Confo critique - 2 y/o Clydie x WB gelding



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Out of curiousity I would love to hear your opinions on Flirt's conformation. I know the things that I love about him, as well as the things I would improve if I could, but am interested to hear an objective opinion or two. 

I know the photo is not ideal with his head up, but he was being a fidget 

Also bear in mind he is 2 and so a little bum high currently.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

He's horrible you should throw him out - Ironically there's a dumpster behind my barn with space enough for him ;D

Gah he's wonderful! I'm no Conformation expert, but I don't see anything that may not grow out with age.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

nice looking draft cross. has the skinny hind end of the I am still a growing baby that the big horses get . Dont get discouraged if this year he gets out of proportion in his growing, at 4 or 5 he will be fuller and lots taller . at 2 my draft crosses looked like real ugly mustangs !


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha! I think I'll hold on to him for now, but I will remember you offered me your dumpster, Punk.

Stevenson, I've been lucky so far in that he hasn't really been through an awkward growth stage yet. Having said that, I have heard draft crosses wait until their 2 year old year to get ugly, rather than yearling like most horses! Haha, must be to lull us in to a false sense of security!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Would you be able to post some more level and proper conformation photos? the angle you have it at, and the giraffe stance isn't giving us a good photo to judge conformation from :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The only thing I'm really seeing out of place is that he's a bit tied in behind the knee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the draft x are a little slower in developing, and he should start having wierd growth spurts. dont grain him, but make sure he gets good feed. and if possible a corral or pasture large enough for him to move around in . He has those big draft knees, and that tied in look should change when gets around 3 .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Forgot to add last night that he looks really straight/posty through the hocks, too. May be something he grows out of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is tied in at the knee which may not be an issue as good bone as he has. OTOH he is quite heavy so it is something to watch. He does not have the best shoulder.. it is a bit upright and the point of shoulder sits a bit low. His unnatural head position is not helping to judge his neck, but it looks a bit thick and I think perhaps a bit low set in a natural position. His back is long and his rump is high. I think he has a smooth topline because he is a bit over conditioned. He is a bit straight through the hocks and I wish his hocks were larger an placed a bit lower. He could stand a bit more hamstring below the point of buttock.. but the rear is swung away from the camera so it may be an optical fault (better photo would help this horse a lot). 

He has ill defined withers that may tend toward muttony.. but again.. that unnatural head position does not help. 

He is an OK horse at this point but I cannot see him at the higher levels of dressage or jumping or eventing. I can see him being a nice mount for trails and lower level work.. a great horse to learn from.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. Will get a better photo when life slows down some.


----------

